# Speedlight for Nikon D5200



## Lanna.O (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi. What is the best low budget flash for nikon D5200? Is 
*Yongnuo YN-568EX *compatible with nikon d5200?


Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2016)

There is a Nikon version, but the one you've linked to is for Canon.


----------



## Lanna.O (Apr 8, 2016)

tirediron said:


> There is a Nikon version, but the one you've linked to is for Canon.


ups, I've linked another one.  Yongnuo YN-568EX Flash Speedlite Wireless Slave TTL with HSS 1/8000 for Nikon


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2016)

That one will do the trick.


----------



## fmw (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't forget to get a hot shoe adapter (AS-15) and synch cord so that you can use the unit off the camera.


----------

